# lancement d'application a partir du dock



## bill moruuv (26 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur mac depuis plus d'un an, et si il y a bien un point qui m'ennuie avec le mac c'est le dock. Sur de nombreux point il est génial. Mais j'aimerai le customiser un petit peu.

En particulier j'aimerai que quand je clique sur la console du dock il ne m'ouvre une nouvelle console (au lieu de changer du bureau pour m'amener sur une console existante). Connaissez vous un moyen de faire cela?

Merci,

Olivier


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Juin 2009)

Clic droit sur l'icône > Nouvelle fenêtre


----------



## bill moruuv (27 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Clic droit sur l'icône > Nouvelle fenêtre



C'est justement cela que je voudrais eviter.


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Juin 2009)

Dans ce cas je ne vois pas.
Tu peux toujours utiliser les raccourcis clavier qui sont plus pratiques je trouve :
- *Pomme* + *T* pour un nouvel onglet
- *Pomme* + *N* pour un nouveau shell


----------



## bill moruuv (27 Juin 2009)

Oui mais pour cela il faut deja etre dans l'application (et dans un bureau ou l'application est ouverte) Mon envie est vraiment de customizer l'action d'un simple clic sur l'image terminal  du dock en ouverture d'une nouvelle fenetre dans le bureau en cour.

Je sais je suis assez difficile. Tu sais sinon ou le fonction du dock sont codées (et si on a les sources?) car je peut le coder a la main si il faut.


----------



## deneurone (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous ,voici comment lancer application à partir du dock en un clic .
Aller dans application à partir du finder, puis dans la fenêtre cliquer pour amener la toute petite icône "application" de la barre en dessous, dans la partie droite du dock avec précaution.Application s'y installe et se comporte comme ses deux voisins installés par défaut "documents et téléchargements". L'icône qui représente alors "application" sera celui de la première application classée par ordre alphabétique. Bonne nuit à tous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------

Je suis d'accord, mais la première fois seulement !? il faut bien faire la manip. ou alors je ne comprends pas le souhait. C'est pourtant magique me semble-t'il avez-vous essayé?.


----------

